# 'Stars of the Lid' / Headphone Music!



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a great believer in headphones, I almost never play music without them, you miss out on so much by not wearing them as the ambient sounds of day-to-day living so often get in the way, unless you lock yourself in a basement or something with the volume turned way up.

I recently discovered 'Stars of the Lid' - and now I have everything they ever recorded. It's probably better to Wiki them to find out more, rather than have me explain, but they offer the ultimate in 'headphone music' - this extraordinary beautiful relaxing sound transports me away to some place beyond ....well, I don't know where. This is music for the soul, unlike the drone from﻿ an endless pool of talentless bimbos with tattoos plastered all over them!! This music is directed towards people who can take solace in a moment of pure sound, and this is that moment, so see what you think, anyone else feel﻿ this bliss? Essential headphone music...don't listen to this without them!


----------



## Mr Slang (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum but being a fan of Stars of the Lid myself concur with LindenLea.
They are what is tagged as 'Post Rock'. Anyone who is a fan of Arvo Part, Gavin Bryars, Steve Reich,Henryk Gorecki, Twin Peaks/David Lynch will fall in love with this beautiful minimalist music.
Would recommend 'Tired Sounds of Stars of the Lid' or 'The refinement of the Decline' as starting points for anyone interested...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation. I do enjoy this kind of music. What puzzles me as middle aged codger is the difference between post rock, ambient, and what we used to call new age or space music. It all sounds like pleasant slow sonorities to me. Granted some "new age" comes off as quite a bit cheesier, but otherwise am I missing an essential point?


----------



## Mr Slang (Nov 28, 2010)

depends on the listener... My current interpretation of new age music is single held notes on modern keyboards with a 'fantasia'(sic) style preset and cheesy birds tweeting and water running in the background. About a decade ago I would have associated 'new age' with Steve Hillage/Gong.
Ambient - I link with disco beats played at a low level so it rests within a song. Did The Orb define Ambient? I love electronica but wouldnt regard it the same.n Electronica has a wider umbrella.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I quite like Stars of the Lid. I just call them ambient. Post-rock makes me think of Mogwai and bands like that. New age I think is more focussed on nature and spirituality. Some late 80's Tangerine Dream wanders into that territory. Also, 'new age' is more of a loaded, derogatory term for me. 

If you like that kind of music try Eluvium, Vibracathedral Orchestra, Heavenly Music Corporation, Fennesz, William Basinski, Keith Fullerton Whitman, Windy and Carl, Tim Hecker besides the obvious Eno, Roach etc.

I also really like a lot of this new 'chillwave' music coming from America at the minute. Emeralds, Ducktails, Oneohtrix Point Never, Belong, Sun Araw, James Ferraro. Synthy goodness.


----------



## Mr Slang (Nov 28, 2010)

Argus - Thanks for the update on the chillwave artists you've mentioned, It's a new genre to me so will check out...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, my current favorite artists that use a lot of pleasant slow sonorities would be Ishq. I think they are (or perhaps he is) marketed as ambient.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

I love 'em, particularly the last two albums. They're just ambient to me, minimalism.






Stars of the Lid Boiler Room NYC Live Show, 2015


----------

